# Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD Lens Announced



## AprilForever (Feb 6, 2012)

The long awaited f2.8 IS zoom, except made by Tamron...

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=1907&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## AprilForever (Feb 6, 2012)

Nick Gombinsky said:


>



HAHAHAHA!!!!! ;D


----------

